# Affichage de l'heure sur Apple TV 4k



## Azgarech (2 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
C'est une question simple mais est-il possible sur une Apple TV (Je dispose d'une Apple TV 4k) d'afficher l'heure (et pourquoi pas la date) de manière continuelle lorsqu'on se trouve dans les menus ou lorsque l'appareil diffuse ses économiseurs d'écran notamment ?
L'Apple TV est bien réglée à la bonne heure mais celle-ci ne s'affiche null part ...
Je vais certainement acheter une horloge physique mais le simple affichage de l'heure ou d'un petit cadran sur la TV serait bienvenue.
Je vous remercie.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## ibabar (29 Novembre 2017)

Azgarech a dit:


> C'est une question simple mais est-il possible sur une Apple TV (Je dispose d'une Apple TV 4k) d'afficher l'heure (et pourquoi pas la date) de manière continuelle lorsqu'on se trouve dans les menus ou lorsque l'appareil diffuse ses économiseurs d'écran notamment ?


Pas à ma connaissance.

D'un côté ça pourrait être une bonne chose (je regarde souvent les chaînes info le matin en différé, donc l'heure affichée par le programme TV n'est pas la bonne!), de l'autre ce serait une horreur d'avoir cet affichage radio-réveil sur un film ou un jeu.
J'utilise très souvent Siri via la télécommande de l'Apple TV pour demander l'heure, c'est réactif (moins qu'un coup d'oeil, mais suffisant pour ne pas justifier l'achat d'une pendule)


----------



## fernandn (22 Février 2018)

Et l’heure ne serait pas un luxe. Par un balayage de haut en bas par exemple ou 2 tap sur le pad. Pour la fonction TV. Ce qui manque aux apps c’est un vrai guide de programme donc avec l’heure aussi.


----------



## Azgarech (22 Février 2018)

fernandn a dit:


> Et l’heure ne serait pas un luxe. Par un balayage de haut en bas par exemple ou 2 tap sur le pad. Pour la fonction TV. Ce qui manque aux apps c’est un vrai guide de programme donc avec l’heure aussi.


Effectivement, l'heure ne serait pas un luxe mais mis à part demander à Siri comme le suggère ibabar, il n'y a aucun moyen visiblement, une prochaine mise à jour peut être ... Mais quand ? ...


----------



## Azgarech (16 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous. 
Je reviens après plusieurs mois pour vous demander si des changements, mises à jours ont été effectuées dans ce sens là ? Peut-on et pourra-t-on avoir un affichage de l'heure visuel sur notre Apple TV ? 
Je vous remercie par avance. 
Cordialement.


----------

